

18 year old gives the biggest portfolio platform a rebrand - dezinelife
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Behance-rebrand/12127049

======
DigitalSea
Ugh, not a fan at all. This is horrible, obviously very iOS7 influenced (and
that's not a good thing).

------
johnjlocke
iOS7 all the things! Sorry, that's all I could think when seeing this.

